# Moving to Italy with a job



## Alcrorouge (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have the possibility to move to Italy for good with my current job. I have a UK contract and would like to know which procedures do I need to follow. Do I need to change my contract and if yes how can I do that. I am trying to convince the actual company that it will be good for them and especially good for me.
Thanks


----------

